# Bristol meet - see other post for details



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

This was in forum but got moved to events
There was another post in events already
Deleted this one to avoid confusion!


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I would be well up for coming to a Bristol meet. There seem to be loads of people in/ around Bristol but there have been meets arranged in the past and only we have turned up (even the organiser forgot lol) which is why i have never bothered organising, however if you want to do the leg work you will see us there


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

HI Fire,
whereabouts are you? Profile says Bristol?
I'm in Horfield near Southmead hospital.
jez


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm in Bristol once a month if that counts? lol

J
xx


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

more the merrier! we could time it for one of your visits!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jez xbx said:


> more the merrier! we could time it for one of your visits!


I'm in Bristol on the 17th but usually leave by 4pm lol

If its on a weekend I'm happy to pop along 

J
xx


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

ok, well watch this thread, so far it's just Firediamond, you and myself 
Hopefully pick a few more up along the way!


----------



## maff (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes ill be up for a meet 
Though she isnt as pretty as some of your cars but me and my brother are working on this

She going for mot this week so dependimg on a pass or fail i can be out soon

I live in that posh council estate (southmead)


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

maff said:


> Yes ill be up for a meet
> Though she isnt as pretty as some of your cars but me and my brother are working on this
> 
> She goesin for mot this week so dependimg on a pass or fail i can be out soon
> ...


hi ya Maff, mine ain't exactly pretty 
good luck with the MOT!
Jez


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I live in the centre near Redcliffe. I can probably persuade Volcom to come out as well. Don't think he uses the forum much these days but I can drag him out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone know a good place to meet?
Ive only been here about a year!
I would have suggested Cribbs coz of the big car parks 
But suspect bedlam this time of year!


----------



## Fisher4772 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi Guys I'm not that far from Bristol and have asked about a meet too.
There's a few guys in gloucester and cheltenham too who may well attend I met them at Castle Coombe a few weeks ago.
I'm arranging a gathering at the famous Ace Cafe in London on the 27th Feb with a Cruise in the morning if anyone wants to come along.


----------



## coggers225 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm in Cheltenham. Would pop down to Bristol if I was free


----------



## fatal8446 (Aug 15, 2013)

I work in Bristol so could be tempted to pop over.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I'm 35 mins from Bristol , could pop along


----------



## Rob1788 (Nov 19, 2015)

Dam, bristol is about a 6 hour drive for me lol


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Cribbs could be a good shout if there was a quieter part of the car park but as you say, probably quite busy now. Avon Meads is also a good car park and quite a few other meets happen there (and it is just down the road from me  ) There is a big car park outside the Halfords just off M32, Or Halfords in Brislington, or decent car park for the Black Castle/ Sainsburys. Depends where in Bristol you want to meet... I presume north side if people are going to be coming down from Cheltenham etc...

I know the South West Dubberz use Ramp It Up in Avonmouth also. There is probably loads of places in Avonmouth you could use that would be quiet in the evening...


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

I guess it depends on time of day.
What do people think, evenings / weekend / daytime / evening?

My first guess was Cribbs as nice big car parks, open late, good for getting to (& shopping if people want it!) 
but perhaps a bit later on, after the rush might be ok?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

If going with evenings then need somewhere street lit this time of year (which from memory most of the Cribbs carparks are?) if going weekends during the day then finding somewhere quiet will be a problem...

Personally i dont mind either, if weekday evenings people put off by being nackered from work and getting up early etc...?


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Would be interested if it was a weekend, but Cribbs Causeway usually way too busy. Somewhere at Avonmouth would be good as easy access from both North and South M5. Ramp It Up at Avonmouth could be a good venue and they may even open up to give us the low down on their services etc.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Ramp it up suits me, 
Think you're right about Cribbs / retail parks being bedlam this time of year
and I think a weekend would be more sensible given these dark evenings!
What do others think?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Weekends are good for us and as we are central I'm not too fussed about where it is...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Ramp it up is open 8.30 till 6, 7 days a week?
I'm curious to go there I have to admit!


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

I've spoken to Ramp it up, they've suggested Sunday's are the best day
Other businesses are closed so lots of parking and we won't get in people's way!
In light of that how does Sunday the 13th December sound?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm about... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

as first responder, morning or afternoon suit you better?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Not particularly bothered. Lunchtime? Will still have some daylight then...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

I asked and theres no burger van there unfortunately :-(
so suggest either before or after lunch (bit cold for sandwiches lol)


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

After. Something like 1 or 2 pm?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Cool, shall we say 2:00pm?
Should give us a couple of hours daylight?
And allow people some lunchtime before driving over!


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

200m Sun 13th Dec

Ramp It Up Bristol

http://ramp-it-up.co.uk (warning web site can be a bit slow)

Unit B1
Hallen trading estate 
Hallen
Bristol
BS10 7SE


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Sounds good to me  it is the Sunday morning breakfast club that day as well. Would be cool to get a few TT's down there for that f anyone can make it out of bed that early... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

whats the breakfast club?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1483879521920041/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

It's a big meet of all sorts of cars on the second Sunday of the month. All sorts of stunning cars turn up. It's in Queens Square

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

1:00am?????


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Start time is 9am but to get parked you need to be there by 8.30...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

ah ok lol
(I can't drive Facebook at all well lol)
i'm up for that


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Cool. There is another guy nearby who has a TT who doesn't use the forum much, will try and get him along to both as well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Great
there were a few responses on here to the original post so will see who can make what!
hopefully can get something regular going, even if it's just a group of us attending an established event like the breakfast club


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan to me dude. There are loads of us near Bristol so we should definitely have a meet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Hopefully will be able to make these, would be good to meet up early 7.30 ish !! so that we can all park together.


----------

